# BMX Bremse wechseln



## olli1it (21. September 2020)

Hallo 
Habe meinen Junior vor einiger Zeit ein 18" BMX gekauft, nun haben aber einige Kumpels Street Trail Bikes z.B. von Ispired.
Meinem Sohn stören am BMX am meisten die schlechten Bremsen, da er eher Street Tricks umd Balance Tricks ( Manual, Stoppie, Wheelie usw.) machen möchte.
Macht es Sinn das BMX mit besseren Bremsen z.B. aus der Magura HS Serie oder V-Brake  auszustatten?
Ist das mit den verbauten, vermutlich günstigen Felgen überhaupt ein gute Idee??

Danke Olli


----------



## petersq0n (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin früher einige Jahre Flatland gefahren mit normal U-Brakes.
Das heist auch Stoppies, auf dem Hinterrad springen usw. Das ging alles mit einer U-Brake. Ich würde erstmal anderen Belängen probieren, die machen meistens schon einen großen Unterschied. Von HS Bremsen oder V-Brakes halte ich persönlich an BMX nichts. ( gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht da hin, aber geschmackssachen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (7. Oktober 2020)

U-Brakes waren halt schon immer scheiße. Die kann man gut modulieren und bremsen gut genug, dass man mit genug Fähigkeit damit alles machen kann. Dieses bedingungslose Zupacken wie bei einem Trialrad, wo man halt auch mal gegen die Bremse landen kann wird man damit aber nicht erreichen.
Du solltest auch beachten, dass U-Brake-Sockel sich von V-Brake-Sockeln unterscheiden.


----------

